# Harness help.....yes, again!!



## rabbitsfizz (Sep 27, 2011)

OK, both the harnesses I have fit DC where they touch- he is swamped by them!

I was able to get him sort of started, ground only, with the nylon harness and bits and pieces of old harnesses I have "lying around"

Now I need a good one.

This horse deserves the best but I am going to tell you I can't afford it, not yet!

I have around $500.00 (I'll ignore the extra shipping costs, I'll find it somewhere!)

I would have liked a freedom/comfort collar, but I think it will have to be bought separately, so I need a harness it will fit, well.

Need full harness, with breeching, obviously, and would love the option of an open bridle, but I have three good, open bridles, so one is bound to match...isn't it?

I need the breast collar to have some sort of padding on it already- I cannot cope with these flimsy single strap things you have to shove padding on!

So, I am asking a lot, I know- DC is a small, slight, 30" to the withers, he is probably as small as you can go and drive really seriously, but he has a little bodying up to do yet, and he is not driving conditioned yet, I think he will be OK.

Suggestions?

Links would be fantastic!


----------



## RhineStone (Sep 27, 2011)

You can have it all for about that $!

Leather - www.iowavalleycarriage.com

Synthetic - www.countrycarriagesusa.com

Hands down! Both vendors basically only do custom work, so I'm sure they can make an open bridle. They both also carry a shaped collar.

Myrna


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Sep 27, 2011)

Why have I not seen this maker before- that looks like fantastic value for the money!

I am assuming you have used these harnesses, Myrna?

I think I would go for the leather- and buy a comfort collar separately, does that sound like a good idea?

I also think I should get a closed bridle as well as an open- DC is very early on and I do not know if he will need blinders or not- I don't like them, but if it is what he is comfortable with it is what I will use.

They seem to be very approachable?


----------



## RhineStone (Sep 27, 2011)

I do not have an Iowa Valley harness, but I know Sandee well and quite a few of my friends have her leather harness. Sandee is awesome. She is pretty much the "go to" vendor around here. Everybody has _something_ that came from Sandee.

We do have a Country Carriages beta pairs harness and it is great! It is made by Yonnie's. (A lot of vendors are dealers for certain harness makers). The best thing is that it FITS! Claudette is great to work with, too.

The last I heard, the turnover time for either of these two was 2-4 weeks, no longer, and usually the lessor of the weeks.

Myrna


----------



## Sue_C. (Sep 27, 2011)

I have two Country Carriages beta deluxe with the Super-V collars, and love them! I also have the comfy fit breast collar and bridle, (and a good friend has the entire harness) but have to say I like the County Carriages harnesses better by far; although I do love the shaped headstall of the Comfy fit harness, and plan to purchase just that from them, and swap it on my CC bridles.

I have both the regular back saddle, and a sliding back band...and opted for a set of quick release tugs as well. The harness on the mare in my avatar is wearing one of them...and yes, that breeching was too small, and she now has a larger one that fits her perfectly.









I have dealt with Sandee as well...love their large choice of mini bits.



As a matter of fact, I have had great experiences with all of the vendors so far. Everyone seems so eager to please, and will go out of their way to make sure the customer is happy with their choices.


----------



## shorthorsemom (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi,

Check out my harness on my thread "Super Ike".. custom made, better fit saddle, britching, reins, collar everything. Steel fittings, not brass...Very reasonable on price, pretty close to what you quoted but if you have to get it shipped, you will lose alot of money there. Pennsylvania, Leola. I love my harness. No box keepers on the bridle either. When I needed adjustments, he subbed all out all the parts new for new to make it right. It came with blinkers, I had new cheek pieces made without blinkers for my boy. .

Adair


----------



## ironbessflint (Sep 28, 2011)

Another vote for Country Carriages. I've just been so pleased with mine and Claudette's service!!


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Sep 29, 2011)

I have the Country Carriages harness, too, and I am thrilled. Especially since it was the harness used on my friend's totally crazy horse and wasn't detroyed when he exploded. I think a leather one would have been toast.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Oct 1, 2011)

rabbitsfizz said:


> I would have liked a freedom/comfort collar, but I think it will have to be bought separately, so I need a harness it will fit, well.





shorthorsemom said:


> Check out my harness on my thread "Super Ike".. custom made, better fit saddle, britching, reins, collar everything. Steel fittings, not brass...Very reasonable on price, pretty close to what you quoted but if you have to get it shipped, you will lose alot of money there. Pennsylvania, Leola. I love my harness.


I love the Freedom Collar but having attended some of your local British shows, I have to say I think you'd be better off with the sort of shaped leather breastcollar Adair's harness maker offers. I've seen them in person and they have almost the same contoured outline but are less obtrusive with a leather harness. The Freedom Collar or Country Carriages' shaped collar are great for heavy work but can look "a little much" for a coaching or private driving class IMO! Mr. Esh's version gives the same advantages but looks refined as well.



rabbitsfizz said:


> I need the breast collar to have some sort of padding on it already- I cannot cope with these flimsy single strap things you have to shove padding on!


Question- do you meaning padding as in actual padding on the breastcollar itself, or do you mean a forked neckstrap?

I have to admit I do not share the common affection for the Yonnie's harness line; to me the hipstrap is poorly constructed, the materials stiff and cumbersome and the neckstrap not well padded. They've been improving it over the last few years (I noticed their shaped breastcollar is MUCH more shaped now!) and I have to admit the styling of their saddle is much prettier than the ComfyFit but I still do not like the base materials. I would consider purchasing one with their optional waffle lining as that's much softer against the horse's skin, but only with the waffle lining. Just my opinion after having a horse who won't tolerate stiff materials! He much prefers his treeless leather saddle (padded, of course) and thin single-strap leather breastcollar to a synthetic harness that is too heavy or poorly-shaped.

Considering where you live, what you'll be using it for and your budget, Jane, I'd probably point you more towards either one of Ozark Mtn.'s leather harnesses, a couple of specific Amish fellows like Adair uses, Caribbean Dreams down in Florida, or have you talk to Celine R. of Carriage Driving Essentials in CA or Jack of Driving Essentials on the East coast. Both of those fine folks offer many levels of leather mini harness aimed at carriage driving folks rather than breed shows (meaning they'll have breeching, double neckstraps, etc.) and will work with you to get as many of the features you want as possible within your budget.

Leia


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Oct 4, 2011)

I will hope to be showing, but that is not the primary use- in the future is a Hyperbike!!

I have maybe three shows I can drive at, and that is why I was thinking get two breastcollars- I have around 15 miles of off road bridleways I can reach from my field, so that was why I was thinking Freedom (or at least shaped) collar.

I meant padding on the breastplate itself BTW


----------



## RhineStone (Oct 4, 2011)

hobbyhorse23 said:


> and I have to admit the styling of their saddle is much prettier than the ComfyFit but I still do not like the base materials.


That's funny (ironic funny).



I thought the same thing about the Comfy Fit that Big Black Horse, LLC had at the Midwest Horse Fair! I didn't like their base materials and was really glad I ordered a Yonnie's! To each his own, I guess.

Myrna


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Oct 4, 2011)

RhineStone said:


> That's funny (ironic funny).
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the same thing about the Comfy Fit that Big Black Horse, LLC had at the Midwest Horse Fair! I didn't like their base materials and was really glad I ordered a Yonnie's! To each his own, I guess.


Was it one of the leather-lined ones? I've never seen one of the pure synthetic ComfyFits and doubt I'd like it at all.

Leia


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Oct 5, 2011)

You've lost me, what is a Yonnies?


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Oct 5, 2011)

As I think Myrna said earlier, that is the name of the Amish gentleman who makes the Country Carriage and Carriage House brand harnesses.

Leia


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Oct 5, 2011)

Aah, thanks- I missed that. What a name- brilliant.


----------

